# Devils Lake Fishing Report 6/2



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

*Devils Lake Fishing Report *

Welcome FLW anglers to the Lake Region. We wish you all the best of luck in 
the coming week. Walleye, pike, and bass fishing has really picked up over the 
past week. Anglers are catching fish in most all parts of the lake right now. 
For walleyes, anglers are pitching cranks such as shad raps, countdowns, 
esko?s, and hornets or jigs with plastic or leeches in the shallows around 
rocky shorelines or the edges of weedbeds, slip bobbering in the trees or other 
structure that tends to hold fish, or running livebait rigs in 5-10 feet of 
water. Some of the better spots have been Pelican Lake, the Howard Farm area, 
the trees near Grahams Island, Doc Hagens, New Mil Bay, Knudson?s Bay, Penny 
Bay, Skadsen?s Bay, Mission Bay, and the southern bays of Black Tiger. Pike 
and white bass are being caught in most all these areas along with the 
walleyes. Shore fisherman are reporting a good morning bite and an excellent 
evening bite for both pike and walleyes. Leeches and crawlers on slip bobbers 
or lindy rigs have been working quite well. Some of the better shore areas 
have been Hwy?s 281 & 19 from Minnewaukan to West Bay Resort, the Mauvee and 
Six Mile bridges, Hwy 19 near the airport, and Hwy 57 near Acorn Ridge. This 
Sunday the Lake Region Anglers will be having their annual East Bay Outing at 
the East Bay boat ramp. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!!


----------

